# Ave. depth



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

Right now on my pike rods I have 65 lb power pro line. I fish a lake where my ave fish is 38 inches though plus I like to throw for musky. It may sound overkill but if you break a line, you lose a $15 lure and a $5 leader. I have 12 lb vanish laying around that I am going to re-spool the rods for the steelhead. If the water don't rise soon, I may have to walk the edges.


----------

